# Newbie Here!



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome Almond! Sounds like you have a good plan there. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi teen newbie! welcome. im new myself. my wife is Cinnys Whinny. Dont get offended if i say dont say things like "gee theres nothing wrong with owning 3 different saddles to go with your mood!" i like to give a non horsie horse owner/financial horse supporter guy perspective. lol


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

you must really have nuts in order to join this forum Almond Joy!!! (sorry couldent resist!)


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome! It sounds like you're planning on a lot of fun and new challenges! Now that you've entered the world of horses, you'll not only love it, but it will enhance your life in a beautiful way...


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

robohog said:


> you must really have nuts in order to join this forum Almond Joy!!! (sorry couldent resist!)


HAHAHAHAHAHAH I got the username from my goat, Joy.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Welcome! I'm new too! Hope you learn lots from the forum!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Almond Joy said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAH I got the username from my goat, Joy.


 Weird, I used to have a goat named Joy. Her full name was (dont laugh) Almond Joyus Occasion.


I SAID DON'T LAUGH!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome Almond Joy 
I am new as well


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

